# Why is it more money to rent a car in Calgary?



## DonM (Jun 4, 2007)

Is it inheritantly more to rent a car in Canada (Calgary) than in the USA?

I quickly looked at Priceline, and the prices in USD for a full size car in August (not stampede time) for seven days is $594 total   vs

A reservation I have for XMAS WEEK in Hawaii will cost me $387 total FOR EIGHT DAYS!!!

Am I missing something?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Victoria (Jun 4, 2007)

We rented a car in Calgary for $20.00 a day - and then we were upgraded on our arrival.  This was through Priceline.


----------



## DonM (Jun 4, 2007)

I wish I could pay $20 a day- what size car did you upgrade to?

This is what I see on the less popular companies:

https://www.priceline.com/rentalCar...AC5D0011AC20070604165306d03440892073&plf=plrc


----------



## Kola (Jun 4, 2007)

DonM said:


> I wish I could pay $20 a day- what size car did you upgrade to?
> 
> This is what I see on the less popular companies:
> 
> https://www.priceline.com/rentalCar...AC5D0011AC20070604165306d03440892073&plf=plrc



Any figure like $20/day does not include taxes and other charges. 
It depends on the exact rental days but I got the best deal on a compact with Thrifty (in terminal) for under $300/week all taxes included

Kola


----------



## Steve1969 (Jun 4, 2007)

DonM said:


> Is it inheritantly more to rent a car in Canada (Calgary) than in the USA?
> 
> I quickly looked at Priceline, and the prices in USD for a full size car in August (not stampede time) for seven days is $594 total   vs
> 
> ...




Looks like you looked at Budget which are a rip off. I saw enterprise for the 3rd week in august from 229 - 269 for a full size car inc all taxes.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 4, 2007)

DonM said:


> Is it inheritantly more to rent a car in Canada (Calgary) than in the USA?
> 
> I quickly looked at Priceline, and the prices in USD for a full size car in August (not stampede time) for seven days is $594 total   vs
> 
> ...



Priceline has revamped their operation so that they have a regular reservation website that is pretty much the same as Orbitz, Travelocity, Expedia, etc., as well as the "name-your-own-price" feature that has been their claim to fame.  They've also revamped the web site to drive traffic to the conventional reservation operation instead of the bidding operation.

The rates that PL offers via the conventional reservation operation are *not discount priced* in any fashion.  Those are the same rates as you can get almost anywhere else on the internet, and that you can usually better by going direct to vendors.

From your post, it sounds as if that is the type of reservation info you've gotten from PL - so be aware that rental rate is not a discount rate even though it came through PL.

***

I suggest you go to Hotwire and see what kind of rate  you are offered.  If HW comes back with a high rate, there's a good possibility your reservation window includes some period of tight car rental supply.


----------



## Ron K (Jun 4, 2007)

*Use Hotwire*

I used Hotwire.com last week to rent a full size car in Calgary for 15 days in June.  I got a price of $19.95/day and the tax for the 15 day period was $70.58.  The company turned out to be Hertz.  Give them a try!

Ron K.


----------



## rcshelton (Jun 4, 2007)

Suggest trying a bid on Priceline.  I was able to get a full size for a week with unlimited miles starting Aug.25 for $15/day plus taxes and fees of 73.00 for a  
total of $178.  Turns out the rental company is Hertz.  You can also visit the Bidding for Travel website to see other successful bids.

only thing about Priceline, you pay for it now with no cancellations.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 4, 2007)

rcshelton said:


> Suggest trying a bid on Priceline.  I was able to get a full size for a week with unlimited miles starting Aug.25 for $15/day plus taxes and fees of 73.00 for a
> total of $178.  Turns out the rental company is Hertz.  You can also visit the Bidding for Travel website to see other successful bids.
> 
> only thing about Priceline, you pay for it now with no cancellations.



Always check Hotwire before bidding on Priceline and make your Priceline bid lower than the Hotwire bid.  If you win on PL, you've now get a better deal than what HW offered.  If your PL bid is turned down, you take the HW offer.


----------



## DonM (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I just checked out Hotwire, and got it for over $200 savings, and it was from Hertz!

Thanks
Don


----------

